# More soft swimbait choices?



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i see more and more companies are coming out with this style swimbait.
Like the new yum money minnow. berkley hollow belly swimbait. and now the strike king shadalicious. There are several more brands as well. Even saw one at Buckeye outdoors from venom.

I was hoping some people could chime in and talk about the dissadvantages and advantages of any that they have used. Differences in durability and acton too. 

For example the shadalicious from strike king looks pretty good but it dosen't look hollow and Im wondering if this makes hooking percentage or action go down.

I feel pretty confident that they all probably catch fish. But at their higher price I want to know what im getting before I pay almost 10 bucks for 4-6 peices of soft plastic.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have some 5" hollow bodies made by Reaction Strike...the guys at Land Big Fish recommended them second to the Basstrix (which they didn't have in stock at the time). This was also prior to Berkley's model being released.

They have a nice big tail...some cool looking eyes and look good in the water. I can't speak for the durability yet though...jury is still out!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've used Yum's Money Minnow and its hollow. Has good tail action. I also throw Strike King Shaw Grigsby series soft Jerk shads which also have great action. I'd recommend both.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

got some of the midsize 5.5in shadalicious. they are hollow and very nice. Caught one 14 incher the first time I used them. The bait showed signs of wear after just one fish though so Im sure they wont last long if fish are hitting them. the bait had a tendancy to roll a bit during the retreive so I trimed the tail just slightly to make the paddle part just a bit smaller and this seemed to work. Thus far im just fishing it on a 1/2 oz jig with a very big hook.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

A good tip I learned for the swimbaits is to get some worm glue(Venom) and this can be used to make them last a little longer. I've also heard that you want the swimbait to be hollow for better action and hookup ratios


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im pretty sure these big swimbaits will be killer on big saugeye when they are feeding heavily on shad. I think Im going to get a pack of the smaller sized ones for when Im not hawg hunting.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Warriorbaits.com also has a swimbait in. Check out their website. The company is based out of Hilliard.


----------

